# Bunny wont go up or down ramp



## MszGenevieve

Hi everyone,

I just got done building my bunnies new cage today, & usually he's really curious & adventurous. I put him in the bottom of his cage & realized he hasn't gone up it at all, he chews on it but just won't go up it. I eventually put him at the top so he could realize his fun chewies & bed were at the top. I even did a trail of veggies to see if he'd go down, he stopped at the ramp & went back into his little bed.

Is there a chance I may have made the ramp too steep ? I didn't think I did, it's at a nice slant for him to go up & down on. Or am I just worrying too much ? I had wanted his litter box & hay at the top, but it looks like its going to have to be at the bottom instead for now. Is there anything I can do to show him he's not going to fall off ? Or will he eventually pick up on it?


----------



## Azerane

Some rabbits just don't like ramps. What have you made it out of, is the surface grippy? Instead of a ramp, I would try putting a step there for him instead in between ground height and the height of the top part of his cage. Some rabbits are much more comfortable with a step than a ramp.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Can you post a photo? My ramps are inclined at about 35-40 degrees... and the buns are managing. What is the surface material like? How wide is the ramp? Are there any sides on the ramp?


----------



## MszGenevieve

Azerane said:


> Some rabbits just don't like ramps. What have you made it out of, is the surface grippy? Instead of a ramp, I would try putting a step there for him instead in between ground height and the height of the top part of his cage. Some rabbits are much more comfortable with a step than a ramp.


It's made out of wood, when I made it I had completely forgotten to make the little notches on the ramp, but I still don't know if then he would go up it or not. My mom did mention getting something grippy to put on it if I didn't want to make notches, but I'm more scared of him chewing w/e I were to get vs the wood which I'd rather him chew. If I knew how to make steps I would, he has no problem bouncing onto things lol


----------



## MszGenevieve

NorthernAutumn said:


> Can you post a photo? My ramps are inclined at about 35-40 degrees... and the buns are managing. What is the surface material like? How wide is the ramp? Are there any sides on the ramp?


Yah give me a minute & I'll post it. It's just regular untreated wood, about 6 in wide & no sides but I tried to get it as close to the cage wall as possible


----------



## MszGenevieve

Here's his ramp, I do plan on putting the notches on it, unless there's a safe material to put on it as well


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hmm, looks a little too steep to me. that's just my opinion though. Not sure what everyone else thinks. But I think notches would help.


----------



## MszGenevieve

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Hmm, looks a little too steep to me. that's just my opinion though. Not sure what everyone else thinks. But I think notches would help.


How long should it be? If I remember correctly I measured it out to be aroune 20-21" . I still have extra wood to make it longer if that'd help any


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

It would probably help making it longer. I'm not sure how much longer it would need to be but maybe you can just add all the extra wood you have to make it longer?


----------



## Azerane

Looks rather steep to me. I'd definitely add some notches and make it longer too if you can. If you were to have steps, you don't really need to make steps, just have a box the right height under the opening


----------



## MszGenevieve

Azerane said:


> Looks rather steep to me. I'd definitely add some notches and make it longer too if you can. If you were to have steps, you don't really need to make steps, just have a box the right height under the opening


I'm going to try to work on that tonight, for now I've taken it out so we don't have any accidents. I was thinking of adding carpet to it as well as some notches, do any of yall know any rabbit safe ones ?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

It does look steep. You could try putting a small box under it to give him something to jump onto and reduce the angle of your incline plane. Ours love climbing boxes. I have a three story box maze--big box with three layers of boxes inside with holes so they can go thru and up--even our Checkered Giant will climb thru them and out on top and she's a really big girl at almost 20 pounds.


----------



## MszGenevieve

Nancy McClelland said:


> It does look steep. You could try putting a small box under it to give him something to jump onto and reduce the angle of your incline plane. Ours love climbing boxes. I have a three story box maze--big box with three layers of boxes inside with holes so they can go thru and up--even our Checkered Giant will climb thru them and out on top and she's a really big girl at almost 20 pounds.


I tried that before removing it, he wanted nothing to do with it still. Once I took the ramp out I woke up in the middle of the night to hear him playing with his chewies on top, so now hes jumping up there for now with the help of his little bed as a step. I'm going to be putting his new ramp in tonight or tomorrow to see if that helps any, with added notches too


----------



## gmas rabbit

I agree it is way too steep. Can you make it longer or put a box down first for him to hop up to the next level. Elmira's outside cage that she uses in her yard has shelves with holes in them at different areas. She hops onto one shelf then goes over to the hole and hops up to the other shelf. How about some puppy stairs?


----------



## MszGenevieve

gmas rabbit said:


> I agree it is way too steep. Can you make it longer or put a box down first for him to hop up to the next level. Elmira's outside cage that she uses in her yard has shelves with holes in them at different areas. She hops onto one shelf then goes over to the hole and hops up to the other shelf. How about some puppy stairs?


I put in a new ramp today that has notches & is about 30" or so give or take & he's now going up & down the ramp with no problems with just a little hesitation cause of the previous ramp


----------



## ladysown

does he even need a ramp? that distance looks quite doable for even my polish. I'd just take it out.


----------



## MszGenevieve

ladysown said:


> does he even need a ramp? that distance looks quite doable for even my polish. I'd just take it out.


He probably doesn't, he was able to jump to the top from his bed. I just feel better with the ramp in & he actually goes to the top floor more often now with it being in there. His ramp was out all last night & today & only saw him upstairs twice. When hes a year I might take it out to see if he'll jump by himself with no problem


----------



## Lynslee

My husband put some small pieces of wood every 2 inch or so for my bunnies to "grip" onto when they use their ramp. I think our ramp is much steeper. They need to use the ramp if they want to get to their bed and they both race up the ramp to get there first!!!

GOOD Luck!


----------



## MszGenevieve

Lynslee said:


> My husband put some small pieces of wood every 2 inch or so for my bunnies to "grip" onto when they use their ramp. I think our ramp is much steeper. They need to use the ramp if they want to get to their bed and they both race up the ramp to get there first!!!
> 
> GOOD Luck!


Thanks, that's what I ended up doing once I made it longer as well. He loves going to the top now !


----------

